# Limitless Issues - Need Help



## HaileyBaby (29/8/19)

Hi, 
Not sure if this thread was created correctly, but need some help. I bought a limitless mod in April last year. I've actually used the same batteries since then and they've been fine and then the other night I turned the vape off and back on and got the error "Check Battery". The vape then completely died. I removed the batteries and charged them externally for quite a while and placed back in the vape - still dead. I then tried a spare battery I had and charge with USB overnight. When I checked again then screen was on and the vape was charging only one battery so I took it off USB and tried to turn it on and it was dead again? It's as if it only has power when the USB charger is in. I took it to a nearby vape shop and asked them to check with new batteries. They inserted and once again the vape would not turn on at all. 

I am not a vape expert and I love my little limitless - has anyone had this issue and could you give me some idea on how to solve. Nothing happened to the vape prior to this incident it just stopped working randomly. Could it be the replacement batteries were not strong enough for the vape or is there something wrong with the connection on the limitless to the batteries.

Any help would be appreciated. As mentioned I'm not an expert AT ALL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (29/8/19)

HaileyBaby said:


> Hi,
> Not sure if this thread was created correctly, but need some help. I bought a limitless mod in April last year. I've actually used the same batteries since then and they've been fine and then the other night I turned the vape off and back on and got the error "Check Battery". The vape then completely died. I removed the batteries and charged them externally for quite a while and placed back in the vape - still dead. I then tried a spare battery I had and charge with USB overnight. When I checked again then screen was on and the vape was charging only one battery so I took it off USB and tried to turn it on and it was dead again? It's as if it only has power when the USB charger is in. I took it to a nearby vape shop and asked them to check with new batteries. They inserted and once again the vape would not turn on at all.
> 
> I am not a vape expert and I love my little limitless - has anyone had this issue and could you give me some idea on how to solve. Nothing happened to the vape prior to this incident it just stopped working randomly. Could it be the replacement batteries were not strong enough for the vape or is there something wrong with the connection on the limitless to the batteries.
> ...


i had the same issue on a ohm boy rage and unfortunately in my case was caused by liquid damage on the board and was the chip that fried.


----------



## HaileyBaby (29/8/19)

lesvaches said:


> i had the same issue on a ohm boy rage and unfortunately in my case was caused by liquid damage on the board and was the chip that fried.


Could be that because the liquid actually leaks in where the batteries are but I've never really paid attention because it never gave me any problems. Perhaps a bad build then. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

